# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Зимние песни (кроме явно новогодних!)

## Zaya

Новогодние песни находятся в этой теме.  *Три белых коня* 
(песня из кинофильма «Чародеи») 
Музыка: Е. Крылатов
Слова: Л. Дербенев
Поет Лариса Долина (в кадре Аня Ашимова). 
Остыли реки и земля остыла, 
И чуть нахохлились дома… 
Это в городе тепло и сыро, 
Это в городе тепло и сыро, 
А за городом зима, зима, зима!  
Припев:
И уносят меня, и уносят меня 
В звенящую снежную даль 
Три белых коня, 
Эх, три белых коня — 
Декабрь, январь и февраль!  
Зима раскрыла снежные объятья, 
И до весны все дремлет тут… 
Только елки в треугольных платьях, 
Только елки в треугольных платьях 
Мне навстречу всё бегут, бегут, бегут!  
Припев. 
Остыли реки и земля остыла, 
Но я замерзнуть не боюсь. 
Это в городе я все грустила, 
Это в городе я все грустила, 
А за городом смеюсь, смеюсь, смеюсь!  
Припев. (два раза)

----------


## Zaya

*Снег кружится*
ВИА «Пламя» 
Сегодня целый день идет снег. Он падает, тихо кружась. Ты помнишь, тогда тоже все было засыпано снегом. Это был снег наших встреч, он лежал перед нами, белый-белый, как чистый лист бумаги. И мне казалось, что мы напишем на этом листе повесть нашей любви. 
Такого снегопада, такого снегопада
Давно не помнят здешние места.
А снег не знал и падал,
А снег не знал и падал,
Земля была прекрасна, прекрасна и чиста. 
Припев:
Снег кружится, летает, летает,
И поземкою клубя,
Заметает зима, заметает
Все, что было до тебя. 
На выпавший на белый,
На выпавший на белый,
На этот чистый невесомый снег
Ложится самый первый,
Ложится самый первый
И робкий и несмелый
На твой похожий след. 
Припев. 
Раскинутся просторы,
Раскинутся просторы
До самой дальней утренней звезды.
И верю я, что скоро,
И верю я, что скоро
По снегу доберутся ко мне твои следы. 
Припев. 
А снег лежит, как и тогда, белый-белый, как чистый лист бумаги.
И я хочу чтобы мы вновь брели по огромному городу вдвоем,
И чтобы этот волшебный снег не стал бы снегом нашей разлуки.

----------


## Zaya

*Снегопад*
Музыка: Алексей Экимян
Слова: Алла Рустайкис
Поет Нани Брегвадзе.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7_q83wREV8
или http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3inG9U_WIM 
Я еще не успела испить свою осень,
А уже снегопад сторожит у ворот.
Он надежды мои как дороги заносит
И грозит застелить надо мной небосвод. 
Припев:
Снегопад, снегопад, не мети мне на косы,
Не стучись в мою дверь, у ворот не кружи.
Снегопад, снегопад, если женщина просит,
Бабье лето ее торопить не спеши. 
Не спеши, снегопад, я еще не готова,
Ты еще не успел мою душу смутить.
Неизлитую боль лебединого слова
Не тебе, а ему я хочу посвятить. 
Припев. 
Я еще разобьюсь о твою неизбежность,
Голубая метель запорошит мой дом.
Я прошу, снегопад, не заснежь мою нежность,
Не касайся любви леденящим крылом. 
Припев.

----------


## Zaya

*Зима*
Поет Эдуард Хиль.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82_J7LB66o
или http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2xHMVdxIfA (здесь он поет не «как шагнешь», а «как пойдешь», если я правильно слышу) 
У леса на опушке
Жила зима в избушке… 
Она снежки солила
В березовой кадушке.
Она сучила пряжу,
Она ткала холсты,
Ковала ледяные
Да над реками мосты. 
Припев (два раза):
Потолок ледяной, дверь скрипучая, 
За шершавой стеной тьма колючая… 
Как шагнешь за порог, всюду иней,
А из окон парок синий-синий. 
Ходила на охоту,
Гранила серебро,
Сажала тонкий месяц
В хрустальное ведро,
Деревьям шубы шила,
Торила санный путь.
А после в лес спешила,
Чтоб в избушке отдохнуть. 
Припев. (два раза)   

> торить  [тор*и*ть]  _несов. перех. разг._
> Прокладывать, протаптывать частой ходьбой или ездой (путь, дорогу).

----------


## Zaya

Зимнего здесь, наверное, только название, но все же…   *Звенит январская вьюга*
Поет Нина Бродская (в кадре Наталья Селезнёва — актриса, исполнившая роль Зины). 
Отрывок из фильма «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIyXiiaEzjg 
С любовью встретиться — проблема трудная. 
Планета вертится круглая, круглая, 
Летит планета вдаль сквозь суматоху дней, 
Нелегко, нелегко полюбить на ней.  
Звенит январская вьюга и ливни хлещут упруго, 
И звезды мчатся по кругу и шумят города, 
Не видят люди друг друга, проходят мимо друг друга, 
Теряют люди друг друга, а потом не найдут никогда.  
А где-то есть моя любовь сердечная, 
Неповторимая, вечная, вечная, 
Ее давно ищу, но в суматохе дней 
Нелегко, нелегко повстречаться с ней.  
Звенит январская вьюга, а ливни хлещут упруго, 
И звезды мчатся по кругу и шумят города, 
Не видят люди друг друга, проходят мимо друг друга, 
Теряют люди друг друга, а потом не найдут
Никогда, никогда, 
А потом не найдут никогда.   Полный вариант: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h49WOmzOzRg
или http://pitermediaport.narod.ru/sound...m/Ivan_Vas.htm (mp3) 
С любовью встретиться — проблема трудная. 
Планета вертится круглая, круглая, 
Летит планета вдаль сквозь суматоху дней, 
Нелегко, нелегко полюбить на ней.  
Припев:
Звенит январская вьюга и ливни хлещут упруго, 
И звезды мчатся по кругу и шумят города, 
Не видят люди друг друга, проходят мимо друг друга, 
Теряют люди друг друга, а потом не найдут никогда.  
В любви еще одна задача сложная, 
Найдешь, а вдруг она ложная, ложная. 
Найдешь обманную, но в суматохе дней 
Нелегко, нелегко разобраться в ней.  
Припев.  
А где-то есть моя любовь сердечная, 
Неповторимая, вечная, вечная, 
Ее давно ищу, но в суматохе дней 
Нелегко, нелегко повстречаться с ней.  
Звенит январская вьюга, а ливни хлещут упруго, 
И звезды мчатся по кругу и шумят города, 
Не видят люди друг друга, проходят мимо друг друга, 
Теряют люди друг друга, а потом не найдут,
Никогда, никогда, 
А потом не найдут никогда.

----------


## Aimak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StjQ0ttC0z8  -  Николай Гедда  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olnKJYqpRgs   -  Сергей Лемешев   *Метелица*  
Вдоль по улице метелица метёт
За метелицей мой миленький идет
Ты постой, постой, красавица моя
Дозволь наглядеться, радость, на тебя
Ты постой, постой, красавица моя
Дозволь наглядеться, радость, на тебя 
На твою ли на приятну красоту
На твоё ли что на белое лицо
Ты постой, постой, красавица моя
Дозволь наглядеться, радость, на тебя
Ты постой, постой, красавица моя
Дозволь наглядеться, радость, на тебя 
Красота твоя с ума меня свела
Иссушила добра молодца меня
Ты постой, постой, красавица моя
Дозволь наглядеться, радость, на тебя
Ты постой, постой, красавица моя
Дозволь наглядеться дозволь наглядеться
Дозволь наглядеться, радость, на тебя

----------

